# Sushi at home



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>This is probably a retarded question, but is it safe to use yellowfin bought from a market to make sushi at home? I have always just used tuna we have caught....I know where it has been & how it was handled. And if any markets (anywhere from PanamaCity to Destin)have better tuna than others please let me know.



What are some of everyone's favorite homemade rolls to make?


----------



## lostwwind (Dec 19, 2007)

where can you find good tuna at? all i can find is yellow fin, and i don't like yellow fin tuna. i want to make actual sushi and or sashimi at home, but i haven't been able to find the correct tuna. help if you can.


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

I might be wrong but I thought yellow fin Tuna was one of the top dogs as far as sushi?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Yellow fin tuna is your choice tuna for making sushi. What you need to do is to call all the seafood markets and ask for Sushi or Sashimi grade tuna. This is tuna thats right off the boat. All tuna is graded in the same fashion like beef. You have grade a, prime, all that stuff. In america we grade tuna by number #1, #2, #3 and so on #1 being your best choice. But what you want to ask for is Sushi grade tuna. You can also call some of the sushi restaurants in the area and find out where they get there tuna from. 

Yellow fin is the majority of the tuna that is put into sushi. Now in other countrys and in very high class ungodly expensive restaurants they will sale bluefin sashimi, but your main stay is yellowfin. I have used black fin and it was fine, and I have used bluefin(expensive but good). Just the biggest thing you need to ask for is to ask for SUSHI / SASHIMI and or #1 GRADE TUNA. That fish was still kicking 12-24 hours before you get it.


----------



## Catman38 (Oct 3, 2007)

Made this @ home the other night with tuna from Joe Patti's. MMMM Good


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow catman. Thats an inpressive spread!


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good catman....what did ya have in the rolls?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

ok! catman is in charge at the PFF sushi party!! that stuff looks great!!


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Catman, can I get some lessons? That looks awesome. Have you had formal training?


----------

